# Dx V code question.



## skorkfranks (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there a V code that can be used for a post-op visit after pt has laminectomy? V code V45.89 is listed as "other postprocedural status-other", but I'm not sure if that is applicable. Thanks.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Apr 13, 2010)

What about V58.78 ??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 13, 2010)

*V67.09*

You could also use V67.09 Follow-up examination, following other surgery.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Amandamalli (Sep 4, 2014)

If there is pain you could use 722.83


----------

